# Crysta's Backyard



## Crysta (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I decided to make a thread of the stuff I find in my backyard/near the house. The other one was mostly of croatia, and stuff of last year, except for a few pictures.

So welcome to the June 2010 thread, summer, in a New-Brunswick, Canada backyard!

June 09 2010 a sunny Wednesday! 

Heres one newt I found on the woot, and true to arachnoboards a wolfi joined in the background lol







Picture of him escaping. lol






I dont have a macro lense like tarcan, but I do my best.












The next picture is of a golden jumping spider. Her caraspace and even her abdomen shone gold!!!! Was so beautiful. Here is her snacking! 

Some different angles.

















Heres an arachnosnack. 
This butterflies wings are verrry beautiful purple but she likes to keep them closed... lol







Enjoy todays pictures!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice pictures!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 9, 2010)

Indeed.  I have a very similar jumper at home right now- I'll try to get some decent pix for comparison this week...


----------



## tarcan (Jun 9, 2010)

good job, I like the newt pictures a lot!


----------



## Crysta (Jun 9, 2010)

i'd like to see that zonbonvi quite interesting!
thanks tarcan  and JH!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I feel like I can reach into my monitor and grab that newt, really clear, nice pics!


----------



## Moltar (Jun 10, 2010)

Very nice pics. You composition is good and you pay proper attention to the light angles too. Great stuff.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 11, 2010)

New update, went abit artsy here! Red Eft


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 11, 2010)

wooooooo, as the rain man would say, "sparkly" haha.  That's pretty neat looking.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 12, 2010)

Please enjoy these. Also including three that's not so my backyard, but some landscapes of mexico.











what are these? hummingbird butterflies?











mexico - sorry photobucket made it pixilie for some reason :S















ahh waterskii makes me barf





extra:
himalayas






thanks for looking.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 12, 2010)

WOW. beautiful photo's!!!!:worship::worship:

i love the last picture, and the newt pictures!  absolutely fantastic shots.

May i ask what gear you are using?


----------



## Crysta (Jun 12, 2010)

Whoops I really need to start using my slr more often lol. I've just been too lazy to carry it around, and while I was in mexico its dangerous to carry something big and costly looking, I wouldn't risk it.

But even though I am back in new-brunswick I really enjoy the lightweight powershot. But once I get my superwide angle lense and macro lense slr it will be. lol

All the pictures in this thread have been taken using the Canon Powershot G10 on manual mode. 

Even with the autoshoot mode it gives impressive pictures, but alot of the times it doesn't like to focus on small things.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 23, 2010)

Some close to my home, my grandmothers backyard in croatia, and a picture from the zoo because I feel bad just posting one photo of this creature there lol

My favorite bug picture






My cat in some grass lol






I has an imaginary friend 






Dog doesn't want a bath. lol






Meat face duck






Duck 






Landscape just down the road






Owl picture taken at the zoo, I took out the background because it looked grainy, but it was actually just the bokek of the weird background of the camera. lol Isn't it cute?!
The background in the picture is highly blurred to take out any detail, heres the original. http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f310/CrystaPerak/Owl_BW_by_KeeperOfLight.jpg







Sorry about it not being my usual, but it's something you guys can enjoy!


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! The himilayas picture was incredible! I loved the owl one too! I have a special place in my heart for owls.


----------



## more_rayne (Jun 24, 2010)

First 2 butterfly pics are so dreamy!  That duck looks like it has 2 faces, freaky.


----------



## robd (Jun 25, 2010)

Lest we forget...

Everytime you can has, God kills an LOLcat.

It's true.


----------



## flyguycolorado (Jun 25, 2010)

GREAT PICS- wish I could take pics that clear, just don't have the eye.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 13, 2010)

flyguycolorado said:


> GREAT PICS- wish I could take pics that clear, just don't have the eye.


thanks flyguycolorado!!  
practice makes perfect!! 


more! taken today!

This one here was my favorite find of the day! found under a tarp! he was pretty fat! This is my favorite shot of the two (i took like 20 lol) 
He's in a defensive position of wiggling his tail to look like a worm. 
A. lateralis (we don't have jefferson, or the hybrid in my area) 
westmorland county is what my area is called in new-brunswick.






same specimen






I love this leaf hopper photo great color to them!






Jumping spider getting ready to leap





same






A female crab spider, she has some gold iridescence to her when the sun shines (cloudy today !! good for colors!)






This is an edited picture of a flower in my yard. Back ground taken out and pasted some petal on the corners for decoration.
One lone poppy growing in the driveway nooo idea where it came from.






Okay, my worst picture!!!! eveeeerrr! I never managed to catch them in focus because it flew backwards when i took the shot...
but... very funny I find.

Yeehhhaaaa!!!







Enjoy!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 14, 2010)

lol, those flies  Salamanders rock!  Awesome pics!


----------



## Salamanderhead (Jul 14, 2010)

> lol, those flies Salamanders rock! Awesome pics!


Thank you.


----------



## tarcan (Jul 19, 2010)

those leafhoppers are pretty cool looking!

nice shots

Martin


----------



## Crysta (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks tarcan


----------



## DemonAsh (Jul 20, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!.. Awesome shots!!!  I think the shot of the leaf hoppers is my favorite.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks demonash  heres some more leaf hoppers

The same leaf hopper species i think (by the orange stripes) this kinda looks like psyduck off of pokemon (the eys lol and yellowness)






I *think* this is the fully mature version, i love the blue colors lol!






and some humore, a toad giving me the stink eye lol






p.s
crabs!


----------



## moloch (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice colour and pattern on those leaf hoppers.  I especially liked the blue ones in the set with the salamander.  Quite a strange colour and beautiful.

Regards,
David


----------



## Crysta (Jul 23, 2010)

Heres a baby fishing spider walking on a web highway her mother built! 

thanks moloch I am glad you enjoyed them !


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

lol your cats are adorable !


----------



## Crysta (Jul 31, 2010)

Adding some more pictures.
I am not really sure on the crop since my mac broke and won't turn back on, she needs to go to a shop and get fixed lol
So since I am on a little acer (small screen~!!!) please forgive any image cropping suckyness and if i resized them too small. 

I really like leaf hoppers now...another interesting one. 
I like it because it has an alian type setting (tarp) hehe







Fly






Assassin bug i think. Really beetle like this one. lol






Crab spider meets fly






Enjoy and again sorry for the sucky crops!


----------



## tarcan (Jul 31, 2010)

that leaf hopper is insane... that's in NB? Very cool looking


----------



## Crysta (Aug 1, 2010)

hi tarcan thanks! Yep thats a leaf hopper, and from NB I cant wait to see the ones in BC ahha

heres some new ones

'hiding'






Jumping spider






Some kind of catipillar






Dragonfly
i suck at capturing these guys image lol






Enjoy!


----------



## Salamanderhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Your photography is really good. I bet you could make some extra money online with them. Maybe tarantula buying funds ; )  
   Try this website,

http://submit.shutterstock.com/


----------

